# Extended Gun Season Opening Day Results



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

well the first day of the second part of ohio shotgun season sure was coooooooold!

had two does come in right after sunrise, looked to be around 100-120 yards, easy shot.... wiffed the first one cleanly. second shot i thought i hit the deer but found no trace of blood, hair or deer. got out the rangefinder, 186yds.... time to get the eyes checked!

swollengoat bagged a coyote shortly after with a nice 70yd chest shot dropping him instantly with his encore pushing 250gr shockwaves with 100gr 777

seen a few more deer throughout the day, nothing shootable and did a TON of walking.

sat for the evening, toes FREEZING.

I was standing in the corner of some corn stubble waiting on swollengoat to come out of the woods when i heard a deer come running through the woods. Only to turn around and see a nice hauss of a doe at 70yds in the woods quartering too but standing still. put the 20ga encore slug barrel on the shoulder and the 3" federal barnes expander WHAMMY SHELLS! did the job, she ran roughly 50yds (couldnt believe it, thought i missed again) before dropping. turns out i think she was the doe i thought i hit in the morning as her front left leg was nearly "shot clean off" at the knee.


shes hanging in the garage now, time to butcher tomorrow!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I benefitted from a nice Amish gentleman pushing his property for a couple of his buddies. Dropped a nice doe at 60 yds Saturday afternoon. He told me they had gotten the big ten point I saw three times in bow season on opening day of gun. It had a 21 inch inside spread.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Glad someone had some luck.
I saw absolutely NOTHING on Sat and couldn't get out today.
Did get a nice meat doe after Thanksgiving (opening day), the boy got one too on Friday of gun week.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunt in Clermont county in SW Ohio, was cold out but not bad. I'm guessing somewhere around the freezing mark because my climber was a sheet of ice and I was hoping I wasn't going to have to take a standing shot... which given the terrible luck I was having this year I probably wasn't going to have to take anyways  

As luck would have it I had 3 doe come in from about 100 yards or so, took'em forever to get "the closest" they could probably get when I took the biggest of the 3... personal best doe, feild dressed out around 150. Best part was where she dropped, which was where she stood, I only had to drag her 100 yards tops to get to a black top drive that wasn't property where I didn't have permission to be hunting. I went up the house, introduced myself, explained I'de sure appreicate dragging the deer out over his property as aposed to dragging it out solo a good 1/4 mile back up and down terrain. He was very understanding about it and told me to go right ahead. Easiest deer I ever dragged out


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats Eric! Went out to a spot just south of I-270 this evening. Ridiculously cold. Didn't see squat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I went out this evening on some public land but instead of hunting I spent three hours picking up spent slug shells and shell boxes. I am asuming most of them from gun week. I can not believe the nerve of some of these slobs. Absolutely discusting.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

saw quite a few deer today, missed a tough shot this afternoon, swollengoat got to shoot a couple times today, nothing in return for it though.

off to muzzleloader season!



oh.... DAMN was it cold.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Seaturd said:


> I benefitted from a nice Amish gentleman pushing his property for a couple of his buddies. Dropped a nice doe at 60 yds Saturday afternoon. He told me they had gotten the big ten point I saw three times in bow season on opening day of gun. It had a 21 inch inside spread.


Was that the same 10 pt. that was in the paper? I guess some Amish guy and a girl had a dispute over who was going to tag it.

Anyway, I went out yesterday and sat in my stand from dawn to dusk. Only deer I saw was 3 Does, who bedded down 20 yards from me for nearly 3 hours. I was looking for horns. It was too windy and too cold to go out today.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That wind chill this afternoon had to be in the low single digits!!!!!!!
Can't wait for late ML seson-bbbrrrrr.............


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> Was that the same 10 pt. that was in the paper? I guess some Amish guy and a girl had a dispute over who was going to tag it.
> 
> Anyway, I went out yesterday and sat in my stand from dawn to dusk. Only deer I saw was 3 Does, who bedded down 20 yards from me for nearly 3 hours. I was looking for horns. It was too windy and too cold to go out today.


Different buck I think.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw 1 deer. Ice was covering everything, it was scary in the woods. Just getting to the woods was a challenge. Froze my butt off yesterday, no deer. Northern Ohio weather sucks right now.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunday I went out to push deer, as we know they were bedded down and not moving. So I stayed warm but I didn't see a thing some of the guys saw a few but not many. We were driving deer with inexperienced drivers that didn't want to listen. So that is the results that u would expect. Also there weren't the hunters in the other privet land that we didn't have permission to hunt. That had a lot to do with it also. 

Can't what to hunt this weekend with the muzzy!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Saturday i got out to the stand early and seen one doe but she decided to wake the path that was through some thick hawthorns no shot. got down for lunch helped my buddy track a doe that he says he hit square in the chest after 2 miles of walking the path she took off on and no trace of her after 1 i doubted him. about the time we started back to camp the neighbor let a shot ring out and down the 30 foot rock face came a nice buck helped him drag it out of the woods finally got some food and got back out along came a button buck/spike it had 2 inch spikes pulled up on him and he got about 30 yards so i got a nice tender one


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

traphunter said:


> I went out this evening on some public land but instead of hunting I spent three hours picking up spent slug shells and shell boxes. I am asuming most of them from gun week. I can not believe the nerve of some of these slobs. Absolutely discusting.


Hey man sorry you didn't get any time to hunt but spending your hard earned time out there picking up everybody elses trash speaks volumes about the kind of sportsman you are.


----------

